# Starting Methimazole and worried about high liver enzymes



## BlueLemonade (Mar 6, 2017)

My endo just confirmed I have Graves disease and has prescribed 20mg of Methimazole twice a day.

My liver enzymes were really high from the overactive thyroid and I'm concerned about how I will tolerate the Methimazole which I read can affect the liver. I'm sure it will be fine but I would feel better knowing that other people who have had high liver enzymes and taken this kind of drug and been okay.

ALT = 86 (14 - 46)

AST = 200 (9-52)

Bilirubin = 1.3 (0.1 - 1.4)

TSH < 0.015

FT4 = 6.42 (0.58 - 2.15)

FT3 = 16 (2.77 - 5.27)

I do not drink any alcohol at all.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm surprised they would start you on anti thyroid med's with elevated liver enzymes. What did your doctor say to you about this?

Did they prescribe propranolol as well? That will assist in lowering your FT-3 levels.

Be aware - your throat may hurt when you begin the Methimazole.

When have they scheduled a follow up lab? Four weeks is customary.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I thought they usually prescribed PTU instead of methimazole when liver enzymes were high? You definitely need something, though, those are really high Frees.


----------



## BlueLemonade (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you for your replies. I haven't started the methimazole because I was too nervous. I called my dr to ask about my concerns and now I'm waiting to hear back.

Since this all started I've been taking propranolol 10mg three times a day. For the past week I'm also taking 300mg Alpha Lipoic Acid a day and I have noticed some improvement in how I feel. When I take it I don't get as hot and my heartbeat is slower. I have even been able to take less propranolol since starting the Alpha Lipoic Acid, which is also supposed to be good for the liver.

I'm scheduled for another blood draw in three weeks.


----------



## laneygreen (Feb 15, 2017)

My liver enzymes werent "high" but they were a few . over. I still got methimazole but I take 5mg. If they are still up or have went up more on the 30th (follow up) then we will have to take medication for that as well.

Also, your throat may hurt like a previous commenter said. Mines more of a jab/ache where my thyroid is located instead of like a sore throat. Have you gotten an ultrasound done?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Alpha Lipoic Acid


Make sure your doctor knows you are taking this.


----------

